# Wow!



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Went out to the lake on Saturday and tried out my new SLOSH 30.

I have it mounted on a 12' Beefstick rod and spooled with 14# Cajun line.

Used ande 40# as a shocker and was throuwing 4oz bank sinkers with the red brakes installed.

That thing flies! I probly added a good 50 yds or so to my casting distance, but I discovered that my spool tension wasn't adjusted correctly. That little mistake cost me 2 line jams and 2 broken weights.

Oh well. I'll be better next time.

Evan,
aka KFM23


----------



## Black Beard (Jan 25, 2001)

The Slosh 30 is a big reel designed for heavier line than the 14lb you were using. The line diameter does not reduce quickly enough on the big spool so there is little, if any natural braking, as you found out.

Strongly suggest you use the '30 with at least 20lb to get the best out of it. BB


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Thanx for the advice, will try the Cajun 20 or 25 next time out.


----------



## Shoeless (May 21, 2001)

KF 23, I have a couple of shv30's loaded with 17# Sufix Tri-Plus and haven't any issues, except when I try to throw outside my limitations.


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

I agree. Not to disrespect BB in any way I have a SLOSH 30 I have loaded with 15lb Yozuri and didn't have any isues with and I now have it loaded with 17 tri and no issues. My other SLOSH has 20 Tri and one red one white but the other reel I keep two reds in to compinsate for the smaller lines. The SLOSH's are work horses nd will give you years of tough fishing. Clean annualy and rinse with water after every trip.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

fish 17 lb sufix on my shv 30 with magplate....itll throw well over 500 feet every cast with a 125-150 gram on it...its got a magplate...no backlashes with 4 mags and thick oil...unlesss i forget to reset the mag after eack cast

respect your opinion BB but the 30 will do fine with 17 sufix, atleast with my(much lower than yours) skill level


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

CS so you detune your reel to put lighter line on(You did say heavier oil) when it holds plenty of 20. 

BB is correct the 30 works better with heavier line.

15-17 is what I load on the 525MAG


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

Digger said:


> CS so you detune your reel to put lighter line on(You did say heavier oil) when it holds plenty of 20.
> 
> BB is correct the 30 works better with heavier line.
> 
> 15-17 is what I load on the 525MAG



i dunno, im NOT trying to argue or anything but i do put sufix tri 20 on it every once in a while when the tackle store i go to in richmond is outta 17 and it doesnt throw as far(for me anyway)...
im not detuning my reel to throw 17, i use the heavy oil becuase if i use lighter oil like red RF in it now(used to throw 3 mags and red rf, but cant anymore) even with all 4 mags in it it gets a little squirrely...whether 17 or 20 is on there...and i dont like backlashes any more than the next guy

i like to get the most distance outta my reels because most of the time when i fish the pier danville, spiderhitch, me and a few other guys do alot of distance casting for fun...for me 17 sufix tri has been the best casting on the sealine x 30and a sl30sh i had...while still being practical for fishing(it breaks at over 20 lb anyway)


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

CS watch the amount of fluff coming off the reel. The 20 will settle faster. But for a fishing reel I want what gives the best oppertinity to land the fish and once I have enough line, I will go heavier. If casting for distance go with a smaller reel and lighter line. The 30 is a good casting fishing reel, I use mine stock, I even use the oil that came with them. As I said these are fishing reels.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Good advice, Digger.

Am respooling with 20# Cajun and 50# Calcutta Green shocker, just cuz I'm afraid that the 17 isn't gonna be enough if I hook into a nice-sized red or blacktip, or if my king anchor digs deep into the bar off CG. Plus, it'll pay to be safe because even with the 20 the sl30sh's line cap will give me plenty of room to work.

BUT if I decide to go back to the 17, I still have like 500 yards left, seeing as how I bought an 800 yd spool for 6.99 at Dicks.

Evan,
aka KFM23


----------

